# IMac + vi: do I really need audio interface?



## PhilipJohnston (Oct 12, 2017)

About to purchase a new iMac; my music projects are exclusively virtual instruments, typically orchestral sample libraries. Wondering whether:

*A) *the Apogee One I've been using for many years will still be fine _or_
*B)* there are good reasons to consider upgrading to a newer audio interface _or_
*C)* audio interfaces are actually unnecessary given that I'm not recording acoustically or trying to play live, and I can just use whatever is built into the Mac.​
Instruments are the usual suspects: Orchestral Tools, Spitfire, Heavyocity, Project Sam, Fluffy Audio and so on, running in Logic, templates tend to get as big as my RAM will allow. (64GB in this case). 

Have read mixed messages on this one, hoping someone can set me straight.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

A audio interface will always sound better than the Mac itself. And also offer you output options and generally a good headphone amp.

If your happy with the Apogee and it works on your new machine then there is your answer

If you need a new interface take a look at the Audient ID4. Great for the price $200usd with a good headphone amp. And when the time come for you to record and or sample your own stuff it has two very nice preamps for stereo applications.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes, the interface will make a difference; not only with latency, but how you hear your VI's. I was skeptical about this until I heard the difference between using my Steinberg UR22 and the Apogee Element. The D/A difference was substantial (in my case) and I have a more clear representation of what's coming out of my DAW. This, along with decent monitors, has made such a huge difference for me. I don't know why I waited so long!


----------



## TGV (Oct 13, 2017)

PhilipJohnston said:


> the Apogee One I've been using for many years will still be fine


Why wouldn't it be fine? Apogee supports macOS, don't they? Their drivers are compatible with 10.13, or so their website says.


----------

